# General > Recipes >  Gundy

## paddy

has anyone got a recipe for gundy,cant find one anywhere.

----------


## poppett

Have you tried to "Google" gundy?

----------


## Angela

What is "gundy", paddy? I'm flummoxed!  ::

----------


## golach

is this what your looking for?
http://thefoody.com/hfish/solomongundy.html

----------


## Angela

> is this what your looking for?
> http://thefoody.com/hfish/solomongundy.html


good grief, golach, your naval knowledge even extends to cooking fish! :Wink:   ::

----------


## golach

> good grief, golach, your naval knowledge even extends to cooking fish!


Lol no Angela, but I do know how to Google  ::

----------


## paddy

gundy is an old fashioned chewy sweet.

----------


## carasmam

Wow Paddy I've not heard of gundy for years, thats a blast from the past !! The last time I bought it was out of a butcher shop  ::  I know - last place you'd expect to buy a sweetie, I cant mind if it was George Mackay's or Harrold's but definitely on High St in Wick.
Someone from the WRI may be a good bet for a recipe though  :Wink:

----------


## poppett

There are a few old fashioned sweetie websites...try the google with Gundy sweets or just old fashioned sweets.   You might be amazed by what you find.

----------


## golach

dont google check CCWS its there all the time

http://www.caithness.org/history/lat.../latheron5.htm

----------


## Angela

> There are a few old fashioned sweetie websites...try the google with Gundy sweets or just old fashioned sweets. You might be amazed by what you find.


I've had a look, poppett, no sign of gundy....but lots of old favourites there ::  some of them are real tooth breakers -amazing that I still have teeth!  ::

----------


## Colin Manson

Haven't tried it yet, so don't know if it's the real deal.




> 4 tbsps sugar
> 4 tbsps syrup
> 1 tbsp water
> 
> Put above ingredients in a pan and heat slowly until dissolved.  Boil
> rapidly until hard ball stage.  Pour on to well buttered tray.  
> 
> Turn in edges with a buttered knife until cool enough to handle.  Butter
> hands well, pull and fold the toffee until almost white.  Twist and cut.

----------


## pat

Have pm you a short note.

----------


## lynne duncan

I used to make gundy when i was small wth our neighbour Marie miller, she used to use a marble slab to work the gundy on, but i never learnt the recipe, but i can remember stretching and pulling at the gundy. and heaven forbid if your fillings were loose

----------


## brew

> Wow Paddy I've not heard of gundy for years, thats a blast from the past !! The last time I bought it was out of a butcher shop  I know - last place you'd expect to buy a sweetie, I cant mind if it was George Mackay's or Harrold's but definitely on High St in Wick.
> Someone from the WRI may be a good bet for a recipe though



It was George Mackay's that sold it

----------

